# Which of these 2 chargers is better? Fenix ARE-C2 or Nitecore I4 v2?



## roberto_1986 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi guys!!!:wave:
I was undecided which charger to buy
and would like to know between these 2 chargers is better? Fenix ARE-C2 or Nitecore I4 v2?


*Features:* Nitecore I4 v2

· Capable of charging 4 batteries simultaneously
· Each of the four battery slots monitors and charges independently
· Automatically identifies Li-ion, Ni-MH and Ni-Cd rechargeable batteries
· Features three charging modes (CC, CV and Trickle Charge)
· Automatically detects battery status and selects the appropriate voltage and charge mode
· 3 Color LED displays charging progress for each battery
· Automatically stops charging when complete
· Features reverse polarity protection
· Designed for optimal heat dissipation
· Certified by both RoHS and CE

*Specifications:*

Input voltage: AC 100~240V 50/60HZ or DC 12V
Input power: 10W
Output voltage: 4.2V ±1% / 1.48V ±1%
Output current: 375mA × 4 / 750mA × 2
Dimensions: 139mm × 96mm × 36mm
Weight: 156g (without batteries and power cord)
Compatible with:
Li-ion: 26650, 22650, 18650, 17670, 18490, 17500, 17335, 16340(RCR123), 14500, 10440 
Ni-MH / Ni-Cd: AA, AAA, C













-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Features: *Fenix ARE-C2

Broad spectrum of Li-ion and Ni-MH rechargeable cell sizes 
Automatically select charging modes based on the battery loaded 
Accelerated charging 
LCD display for battery voltage and charging status 
Four slots monitors and charges independently 
Advanced safety features
*I*tteries, the battery voltage readout on the LCD screen may have 0.1V margin of error; and 0.07V margin of error when charging Ni-MH batteries.

*Specifications:
*


Broad spectrum of Li-ion and Ni-MH rechargeable cell sizes 
Supports *Lion*: 18650, 16340, 14500, and 26650. *Ni-MH*: AA, AAA, C 
Automatically selects charging modes based on the battery loaded 
Accelerated charging 
LCD display for battery voltage and charging status 
Four slots monitor and charge independently 
Advanced safety features 
Automatically selects charging modes based on the battery type(s) loaded 
Advanced safety features ensure your safety and the health of the battery 
Supports AC charging and car charging (car adapter sold separately) 
Input: 100-240V (AC), 50/60Hz, 500mA (max), 12V-24V (DC), 2000mA (max) 
Output: 4.2V/1.5V 1000mA x 4/500mA x 4 
Size: 156 x 99.5 x 37mm (Length x Width x Height) 
Weight: 275g (excluding batteries) 
Operating Temperature: 5% (0 degrees C) -90 degrees (40 degrees C). (Full-load in normal working condition) 
Storage Conditions: Temperature: -20 degrees C - 85 degrees C 

http://www.notosora.com/fenix/fenix-are-c2-battery-charger/"
http://www.notosora.com/fenix/wp-content/uploads/ARE-C2-000.jpg

http://www.notosora.com/fenix/wp-content/uploads/1494.jpg
http://www.notosora.com/fenix/wp-content/uploads/2144.jpg
http://www.notosora.com/fenix/wp-content/uploads/3141.jpg
http://www.notosora.com/fenix/wp-content/uploads/4135.jpg
http://www.notosora.com/fenix/wp-content/uploads/5132.jpg
http://www.notosora.com/fenix/wp-content/uploads/6130.jpg
http://www.notosora.com/fenix/wp-content/uploads/81.gif
http://www.notosora.com/fenix/wp-content/uploads/9119.jpg
http://www.notosora.com/fenix/wp-content/uploads/10117.jpg
http://www.notosora.com/fenix/wp-content/uploads/11151.jpg


*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I searched on internet the review of ARE-C2 but unfortunately i not found .... but instead found for the Nitecore I4 v2!!!
so I was wondering if you could give me some advice on what charger i need to buy between this two?
Also i wanted to know the strengths and weaknesses of this 2 charger!
with Nitecore you can upload most types of batteries compared to ARE-C2
(I personally am going to use a maximum 3 or 4 different types of batteries)
but is also true that the Nitecore is almost a 1/3 slower compared to ARE-C2 (750 Mah Nitecore - 2000 Mah ARE-C2)
(the nitecore costs half compared to ARE-C2)
to charge the batteries and increases having all 4 slots full!
Please help me to decide!!!
PS
I apologize for my bad English


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm very ignorant about electronics but the ARE-C2 output is 1A and not 2A max so it's not that much faster than the Nitecore. I'm not sure if the Nitecore output is the same whether you charge 2 or 4 cells though.

I have a Nitecore i2 and the ARE-C2: now I use mostly the latter as having the voltage displayed is much nicer than just having LED bars blinking. It's also faster which helps when charging 3400 mAh 18650.

You are right there is no ARE-C2 review but there is a Thrunite MCC-4 which judging by pics and specs is probably the same charger: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...of-Charger-ThruNite-MCC-4&highlight=Thrunite/


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 13, 2014)

HKJ thinks that it looks very similar to the ThruNite MCC-4 multi-chem unit, that he tests here:

http://www.lygte-info.dk/info/indexBatteriesAndChargers UK.html

If the Fenix is just a ThruNite clone, or vice-versa, then I think that I would take the Fenix over the NiteCore, which 'can in theory' be a bit twitchy charging and terminating on the NiMH batteries, which use a different charging algorithm (delta Temp and delta Voltage) than Li-Ion's CC/CV. Most multi-chem chargers will have this issue, but as the above guy states, the NiteCore can be a bit slow while charging 4 bays at once.

I didn't read the whole thread, but here you go:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?373602-Fenix-ARE-C2-charger

Personally, I go with dedicated chargers and not the 'jack of all trades, master of none' route. I spent a bit more money, but I don't have to worry about stuff going south on me.

Chris


----------



## viperxp (Jan 13, 2014)

I wouldn't buy any of them ....
Buy a decent lithium charger (Xtar VP1 for an instance or XP4 if you need to charge 4 [email protected]) and a dedicated Ni-Mh charger (Maha,La Crosse, you choose ...)


----------



## roberto_1986 (Jan 13, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> I'm very ignorant about electronics but the ARE-C2 output is 1A and not 2A max so it's not that much faster than the Nitecore. I'm not sure if the Nitecore output is the same whether you charge 2 or 4 cells though.
> 
> I have a Nitecore i2 and the ARE-C2: now I use mostly the latter as having the voltage displayed is much nicer than just having LED bars blinking. It's also faster which helps when charging 3400 mAh 18650.
> 
> You are right there is no ARE-C2 review but there is a Thrunite MCC-4 which judging by pics and specs is probably the same charger: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...of-Charger-ThruNite-MCC-4&highlight=Thrunite/




LOL!!!
You're right the ThruNite MCC-4 is a shameless copy of ARE-C2
For you in terms of performance what is the best?
What would you advise me?
Why the fenix ARE-C2 may charge the 26650 cell but can not charge less than cells such as 22650, 17670, 18490, 17500, 17335, 10440?
or maybe he can?
Im come from Italy where can I buy an Fenix ​​ARE-C2 at cheap price?
where can I buy an Nitecore I4 V2 at cheap price?:twothumbs


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 13, 2014)

On the ARE-C2 sticker it says it charges 18650, 16340, 14500, and 26650
It might charge additional battery sizes but I can't find the manual right now.

I don't know about any Italian flashlight resellers, you might want to check on the CPFitalia forum for recommendations.

I bought my ARE-C2 on flashlightshop in Germany together with some batteries and they offer free shipping in the EU over €49.
Myfenix in the UK would have it too. You can buy the i4 from Flasholics in the UK. If you plan to buy batteries too check on their websites first: some resellers don't ship Lio-ion batteries outside of the UK anymore.

Otherwise you can check on eBay if you find cheaper deals.


----------



## HKJ (Jan 13, 2014)

roberto_1986 said:


> Why the fenix ARE-C2 may charge the 26650 cell but can not charge less than cells such as 22650, 17670, 18490, 17500, 17335, 10440?
> or maybe he can?



Generally LiIon chargers can charge as large cells as you can get into them. But with smaller cells you have to watch the maximum charge current for the battery.

In my reviews I always add a table with common battery sizes, anything close to and between the sizes I have listed can also be charged.


----------



## roberto_1986 (Jan 14, 2014)

HKJ said:


> Generally LiIon chargers can charge as large cells as you can get into them. But with smaller cells you have to watch the maximum charge current for the battery.
> 
> In my reviews I always add a table with common battery sizes, anything close to and between the sizes I have listed can also be charged.




So i can load on ARE-C2 the same cells that load the Nitecore without problems? 
even if it does not say anything specific in this regard? are u sure?
because if so at this point it would be better the ARE-C2 because he got LCD and recharge more quickly then Nitecore!!!
I have 1 more question about car adapter for ARE-C2.
which car adapter is compatible with 'AREC-2?
for example>: http://eu.nkon.nl/maha-powerex-sanyo-eneloop-chargers/la-crosse-car-adapter.html
This car adapter can be used with the RS-700, BC-700, RS900, BC-900, BC-1000 and BC-9009 chargers.
but for u guys can be used with ARE-C2 too? or i need to buy specific car adapter?
if yes where i can buy it?


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 14, 2014)

roberto_1986 said:


> So i can load on ARE-C2 the same cells that load the Nitecore without problems?
> even if it does not say anything specific in this regard? are u sure?


As long as the battery charging specs are in line with the ARE-C2 ouput, yes. Note that the ARE-C2 selects charging output based on cell length and cell insertion into the slider. You can read how it works in the MMC-4 reviw by HKJ I had linked above.



roberto_1986 said:


> I have 1 more question about car adapter for ARE-C2.
> which car adapter is compatible with 'AREC-2?
> for example>
> but for u guys can be used with ARE-C2 too? or i need to buy specific car adapter?
> if yes where i can buy it?


My Fenix ARE-C1 came with an car adapter but the ARE-C2 didn't. Most online stores selling the ARE-C2 will sell the Fenix or a compatible car adapter: as long as the connector fits, it will work.


----------



## roberto_1986 (Jan 14, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> As long as the battery charging specs are in line with the ARE-C2 ouput, yes. Note that the ARE-C2 selects charging output based on cell length and cell insertion into the slider. You can read how it works in the MMC-4 reviw by HKJ I had linked above.
> 
> 
> My Fenix ARE-C1 came with an car adapter but the ARE-C2 didn't. Most online stores selling the ARE-C2 will sell the Fenix or a compatible car adapter: as long as the connector fits, it will work.



So this car adapter i show u before is not compatible?
can u link me a site who sell car adapter for ARE-C2 pls?


----------



## roberto_1986 (Jan 14, 2014)

Check this 2 photo:

http://lygte-info.dk/pic/ThruNite/ChargerMCC-4/DSC_3649.jpg

The contents of the box was a bit sparse, there was the charger, a mains cable and a 12 volt car cable, no instruction sheet.

This 2 car adapter have the same output and voltage
so i think is compatible?

La Crosse 12 Volt car adapter.
Can be used with the RS-700, BC-700, RS900, BC-900, BC-1000 and BC-9009 chargers.

http://eu.nkon.nl/magento17/media/c...geraet-schwarz-accucell-12v-adapter_2_1_1.jpg

*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*

Offers


----------



## royjohnson77 (Jan 14, 2014)

roberto_1986 said:


> LOL!!!
> You're right the ThruNite MCC-4 is a shameless copy of ARE-C2





You are wrong. It is more than the other way around. Fenix copied ThruNite.
ThruNite had this charger selling long before Fenix. That is the reason why the Thrunite MCC-4 had the review first and they is no review for the the Fenix ARE-C2.
I believe both Fenix and ThruNite do not manufactured the charger. They let a sub-contractor do it and brand as theirs.
Also, I noticed that the Olight and Fenix gun mount are similar. It was Olight first came up with this accessories and Fenix just used the same sub-contractor later. 
It is easy to get a sub-contractor and brand the item as it was yours in China.


----------



## roberto_1986 (Jan 14, 2014)

royjohnson77 said:


> You are wrong. It is more than the other way around. Fenix copied ThruNite.
> ThruNite had this charger selling long before Fenix. That is the reason why the Thrunite MCC-4 had the review first and they is no review for the the Fenix ARE-C2.
> I believe both Fenix and ThruNite do not manufactured the charger. They let a sub-contractor do it and brand as theirs.
> Also, I noticed that the Olight and Fenix gun mount are similar. It was Olight first came up with this accessories and Fenix just used the same sub-contractor later.
> It is easy to get a sub-contractor and brand the item as it was yours in China.




WOW!!!
So what do you recommend? ARE C-2 or Nitecore or ThruNite?
it seems to me that the manufacture of ARE-C2 is greater than ThruNite. 
and if I were to take AREC-2 where I could find a car adapter?


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 14, 2014)

It easy everywhere and it'd just called outsourcing and not copying or cloning!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## roberto_1986 (Jan 14, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> It easy everywhere and it'd just called outsourcing and not copying or cloning!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk



LOL
i didnt understand what u mean
So what do you recommend? ARE C-2 or Nitecore or ThruNite?
it seems to me that the manufacture of ARE-C2 is greater than ThruNite. 
and if I were to take AREC-2 where I could find a car adapter?


----------



## boki (Jan 14, 2014)

I know that this doesn't add much to discussion at hand but my i4 v2 started crapping on me after I charged a bit over discharged laptop salvaged 18650's - slot number 4 now doesn't show signs of life, the third one blinks with the bottom led for a few seconds and goes steady lit after that and slot 1 and 2 are working fine. I only used it for like 10 times or so.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 14, 2014)

roberto_1986 said:


> LOL
> i didnt understand what u mean
> So what do you recommend? ARE C-2 or Nitecore or ThruNite?
> it seems to me that the manufacture of ARE-C2 is greater than ThruNite.
> and if I were to take AREC-2 where I could find a car adapter?



Call Fenix.

They have them as an option. 12-24vdc/2A (max).

The C1 comes with a 12v car adapter, but it's 1A max, it seems.

Chris


----------



## roberto_1986 (Jan 14, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Call Fenix.
> 
> They have them as an option. 12-24vdc/2A (max).
> 
> ...




Yhea... but u can buy if u buy ARE C1 too
and the only problem for me is im from Italy and the house mother is in USA.... its too expensive for buy just an car adapter>.<
but im not sure if they stay in Europe too!!!
And i dont want pay 20 Euro for buy ARE-C1 just for the car adapter....
and idk if cable for ARE C1 is compatible with ARE C2..
so i can fix?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 14, 2014)

roberto_1986 said:


> Yhea... but u can buy if u buy ARE C1 too
> and the only problem for me is im from Italy and the house mother is in USA.... its too expensive for buy just an car adapter>.<
> but im not sure if they stay in Europe too!!!
> And i dont want pay 20 Euro for buy ARE-C1 just for the car adapter....
> ...



Find the right pin size and you just need a 12-24v 2A cigarette charger, the same pin size as the Europlug AC wall wart that comes with it. The ARE-C1 comes with one already, like most Xtar chargers. The ARE-C2 4 slot charger does not come with one.

Email Fenix if you want one for the C2, or check FastTech, DealExtreme, or whoever else you're fond of using in Italy.

Chris


----------



## cyclesport (Jan 14, 2014)

I own both chargers...2 X Nitecore Intel. V2s, and recently the Fenix ARE-C2. Both of the N.C. I. V2s I currently own perform great w/NiMH and finish charging most Li-ions (14500, 16340, 18650, 18350s) at around 4.24/4.24v...a little high, but I consider acceptable since it's only shortening the Li-ion life incrementally. The ARE-C2 however I had to send back (and am currently awaiting for a in-house dealer tested unit for an exchange) since the Fenix overcharged Li-ions to what I consider an unacceptable level of anywhere from 4.28v (to 4.39v on a few 18650's), although it was fine w/NiMHs. I also agree w/the other posters that the Fenix is simply a private label branded unit that makes the Thrunite as well since both units that I have examined are virtually identical.


----------



## roberto_1986 (Jan 15, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Find the right pin size and you just need a 12-24v 2A cigarette charger, the same pin size as the Europlug AC wall wart that comes with it. The ARE-C1 comes with one already, like most Xtar chargers. The ARE-C2 4 slot charger does not come with one.
> 
> Email Fenix if you want one for the C2, or check FastTech, DealExtreme, or whoever else you're fond of using in Italy.
> 
> Chris




Hey bro!
Thx for show me that site ---> DX dealextreme is very nice site at low price!!!
I find that car adapter ----> http://dx.com/p/1-to-2-car-cigarett...usb-for-cellphone-dvr-gps-258471#.UtazlLSA42w
u think work well on my ARE C2? 
U think i can charge at the same time for example charger and my Ipod?
or u can show me another car adapter for that charger?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 15, 2014)

roberto_1986 said:


> Hey bro!
> Thx for show me that site ---> DX dealextreme is very nice site at low price!!!
> I find that car adapter ----> http://dx.com/p/1-to-2-car-cigarett...usb-for-cellphone-dvr-gps-258471#.UtazlLSA42w
> u think work well on my ARE C2?
> ...



That one on your link, is too weak to work with the Fenix C2 charger, which seems to require a 12vdc-24vdc output AND up to 2 AMPS output (into the device.) That one in your link only outputs 500mA, or one half of an AMP, so if you're charging 4x18650 cells at once, you'll not have the juice to get the job done.

12v-24vdc AND 2A.

Keep digging.

Chris


----------



## roberto_1986 (Jan 15, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> That one on your link, is too weak to work with the Fenix C2 charger, which seems to require a 12vdc-24vdc output AND up to 2 AMPS output (into the device.) That one in your link only outputs 500mA, or one half of an AMP, so if you're charging 4x18650 cells at once, you'll not have the juice to get the job done.
> 
> 12v-24vdc AND 2A.
> 
> ...




My search continues!!!
I have send an email to: [email protected] some hours ago....and im waiting for their response.




(I wrote in the past for other things without receiving any response)


In the meantime I found more car adapter: 

(i think first one the plug is too small for enter inside an charger)
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B008PDCN2C/

http://dx.com/p/car-cigarette-lighter-power-adapter-for-gps-tablets-more-black-155301#.UtcZ4bSA42w 

If these two adapters that I linked to you do not work out I do not know where to turn...LOL 
Help me to find an good adapter!!!


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 15, 2014)

Roberto, not only do you have to match the output voltage and current to what the Fenix charger can handle, you need to match the barrel connector for diameter and pin size.

You have three things working against you. Voltage/current, barrel size for outside diameter and then internal pin diameter.

Good luck buddy! Personally, I'd just pony up the funds and buy the Fenix 12v C2 adapter and sleep better at night, unless Fenix will tell you the exact barrel connector size.

Ciao!

Chris


----------



## roberto_1986 (Jan 16, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Roberto, not only do you have to match the output voltage and current to what the Fenix charger can handle, you need to match the barrel connector for diameter and pin size.
> 
> You have three things working against you. Voltage/current, barrel size for outside diameter and then internal pin diameter.
> 
> ...



Np bro!!!!
Thx anyway for listen me!
Maybe I find another charger.....thrunite!!!


----------



## roberto_1986 (Jan 16, 2014)

I have buy thrunite on amazon for only 30 euro with car adapter included!!! (Free shipping cost)
thx for all!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 16, 2014)

roberto_1986 said:


> I have buy thrunite on amazon for only 30 euro with car adapter included!!! (Free shipping cost)
> thx for all!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Good job, hope it works well for you.

Of the three: the Nitecore i2/i4, the Fenix or the ThruNite MCC-4, I'd probably go with the latter.

Chris


----------



## roberto_1986 (Jan 16, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Good job, hope it works well for you.
> 
> Of the three: the Nitecore i2/i4, the Fenix or the ThruNite MCC-4, I'd probably go with the latter.
> 
> Chris




Hey bro!
I have received an email from fenix after im purcase Thrunite charger LOL
However im happy with my purchase!!!
The email I received from fenix told me that they would arrive in 2 weeks new car adapter 
and they will put them on sale separately
this is a good news for all owners of an Fenix ARE C2!!!
below you can see the email i have received (^_^)


----------



## Kamokazi (Jan 17, 2014)

So this might be a dumb question, but how necessary is a power adapter? The vehicle is 12VDC already so it should work with a direct plug cable unless I am missing something. Is it just a precaution to protect the charger from voltage spikes? The reason I ask is I am planning on doing a semi-permanent hardwired charger install in my truck, and if I need to put an adapter inline I would really like to know


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 17, 2014)

Kamokazi said:


> So this might be a dumb question, but how necessary is a power adapter? The vehicle is 12VDC already so it should work with a direct plug cable unless I am missing something. Is it just a precaution to protect the charger from voltage spikes? The reason I ask is I am planning on doing a semi-permanent hardwired charger install in my truck, and if I need to put an adapter inline I would really like to know



I'm no EE and I'm no electronics whiz, so I don't know if there's any 'necessary' filtering in a 12v cigarette adapter that people use with 12v car systems. I do know that voltage can fluctuate from <12.0v-14.5v while your car is idling, or revving, so you have a sweet spot to target and not melt things down, but there's no 'precise' voltage regulator in them, either.

I once hooked up a ~14.4v IC3 charger wall wart to my Maha C-9000 and started discharging the AAs before charging them back up. Things worked fine on the discharge cycle, but when I went to charge things back up, the Maha would run and then shut down and recycle until I figured out my mistake.

The point being, that at some voltage, things might not behave according to plan.

All my wall warts and 12v adapters are now labeled with a sharpie, or yellow model paint.

Chris


----------



## EdFromOhio (Jan 17, 2014)

While I have a Fenix product (not a charger) and am quite impressed with their engineering, I purchased the Nitecore i4 and am quite pleased with it for being an inexpensive charger. Other than the Fenix showing the actual voltage, I have a gut feeling that it's 6 of one or half dozen of the other.


----------



## roberto_1986 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey guys!!!
Im finally decided to buy on the site "Eu.Nkon.Nl" the Fenix ​​PD35 + x2 EagleTac 3400 Mah + other things 
at a very competitive price!! 
They told me i need to wait 3 business day so i think maximum for wednesday I should get the parcel!! 
so when i get the pack i will show you (^_^)


----------

